# Skinning a coyote



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

When should I skin the coyote. Shot one this am. Also how to clean the blood off the fur.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Really makes no difference. Just expect it to take some time as coyotes don't pull well. I use a two stick method for pulling the tail from the tail bone. Just squeeze two sticks together over the base and pull hard.

You can wash the whole hide after its skinned and fleshed (fleshed if required!! most yotes don't need fleshed.)

I like Tide detergent for cleaning fur. No need for a wash machine, put the whole hide in a bucket of mixed up tide/water (1/2 coffee cup of tide/5 gallons) and let it sit for an hour. Rinse in a bucket of clean water.

Afterwards you can easily dry the pelt with a leaf blower or hair dryer. (hair dryer will take some time). Stitch up the holes from skinning and bullets before stretching. If you don't remove the cartilage from the ears, put a fair amount of table salt on them. Sprinkle some on the tail and the front legs also. It will pickle the meat and if you tan it right away it will stop the flies from laying eggs.

It works just fine on a skin or two. Next time around grab some Borax Soap or Non Iodized Pickling salt from the grocery store and use it. Stretch skin side out in the basement or other cool place. When the flesh side starts to a crackly sound and has lost when squeezed, pull it off the stretcher and finish drying fur side out.

If you don't use wooden stretchers and use steel ones, put a one foot long 3/4" 1"x4" board in the claw end. This will help keep the air moving until its 100% dried. No need for this on wooden stretchers as the the thickness of the wood keeps the pelt separated.

Remember...coyotes can't fly

Larry


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

The coyote is pretty stiff form riger. Does that hurt the skinning

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

certainly is easier when fresh


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Way easer to skin them as soon as you get them back to your rig. Or even out in the field where you shot them if you have the stuff with you .I carry a dog choke chain caller to hang them from a tree or fence post . DONT drag them if your not on snow you brake off the long winter hair and that's the good stuff. After they freeze it is a wrestling match to get them to give up there skin...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Make sure you use cold water to wash, warm or hot can cause the fur to slip !!!!


----------

